

Shai Agassi's Feb 2009 TED talk: "A new ecosystem for electric cars" - jmacd
http://www.ted.com/talks/shai_agassi_on_electric_cars.html

======
jmacd
"Better Place" went on to lose almost $1bn

~~~
cbhl
I think, in hindsight, that Agassi had the right idea -- but building out the
network of chargers and battery changers was putting the cart before the
horse.

Musk acquired users first. Then he made it scale.

